# grip training



## Andrew (Dec 15, 2005)

My grippers are just sitting around gathering dust.  6 months ago I loved them.   I have the Captains of Crush #1 & #2.  I want to get back into it so that I can crush things at parties.  Does anybody out there train their grip and have some comments on the subject?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 15, 2005)

yeah...don't use straps........use chalk on your deads and rows if you have to........deads, shrugs, rows, all that w/o straps have made my grip a lot stronger


----------



## pincrusher (Dec 15, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> yeah...don't use straps........use chalk on your deads and rows if you have to........deads, shrugs, rows, all that w/o straps have made my grip a lot stronger


i follow this also but tend to use grips once i hit about 80-85% of my max workout weight on most exercises where i might need them such as deadlifts.  i just cant move enough weight without them to work the larger muscles yet but alwasy try to go as heavy as i can without using straps.


----------

